# Ser baldas



## suesimons

Hi All,  please could you tell me what this means?  Tks.


----------



## Lusitania

Hi Sue,

"Baldas" is for example, someone who doesn't comply with the work schedule, misses classes and work or doesn't doesn't meet his/hers obligations.

Someone that you can't rely on.


----------



## suesimons

Mto obrigada pela sua explicação, Lusitania!  Estamos com muito frio em Lagos, e voçês lá em cima também?


----------



## Lusitania

Uff, uma chuva e um vento terrível!

E como é que se diria "Baldas" em Inglês? 

Sou uma "baldas" a estudar o calão em inglês


----------



## suesimons

Ai!  Como nós!  E sábado também.   É um frio de rachar....

Em inglês?  Ahh...se calhar "idle" - querendo dizer que não se pode ao trabalho de estudar, ou bem ... não sei exactamente, hei de pensar nisso.


----------



## Lusitania

Um baldas é alguém que falta às aulas, combina as coisas e balda-se aos encontros, compromissos. Devia estudar mas baldou-se.

Aqui o frio não está assim tão mau, é mais o vento com chuva.


----------



## suesimons

Isto é mto difícil a traduzir para o inglês.. baldar-se talvez "duck out of" - gíria.  Mas ser baldas não é bem "madricas" mas perto, pois em inglês - uff eu e o mais-que-tudo estão a pensar nisso.....


----------



## Lusitania

Pois, é mais alguém mais irresponsável.

É porque nos países nativos de língua inglesa ninguém se balda


----------



## suesimons

Ha! Ha!  Pois isso não é verdade!  Os inglêses bem sabem baldar-se!

Irresponsible talvez seja a resposta para a tradução inglesa.


----------



## Archimec

"remiss" seria aceitável?


----------



## suesimons

A good idea, Archimec but it doesnt quite give the impression of someone who is a bit idle but I´m sure you will come up with another suggestion!

Must be cold in Canada - cold here too.


----------



## suesimons

Olha, Archimec, pode dar uns exemplos em português pois então se calhar eu posso compreender o sentido.  Tks.


----------



## Archimec

O meu português está um pouco desatualizado, e confesso que não conhecia a expressão "ser baldas", que, suponho, é uma forma de calão "soft"; reconheço que "remiss" não está na mesma categoria.
Just to encourage you people in Lisbon and in Lagos, the temperature in Montreal was -20º C yesterday...


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

*Ser baldas* é ser negligente. _To be a slacker._
*Baldar-se* é falhar, no sentido de não fazer/não aparecer. 
*Dar uma balda*. _Cut some slack, or give some slack._ *Uma balda* é uma "concessão" (o professor deu uma balda = faltou à aula; aquela tipa dá umas baldas = é uma mulher fácil). 
Baldas e seus derivados são termos coloquiais, não ordinários.
HTH!


----------



## suesimons

Obrigada, Atomic Nina!


----------



## SandraPMarques

suesimons said:


> Mto obrigada pela sua explicação, Lusitania!  Estamos com muito frio em Lagos, e voçês lá em cima também?



Voçês  
Em português o "c" antes de "e" ou "i" nunca é cedilhado.


----------



## suesimons

Quite right!  I should know better!  A typo.. Sue.


----------

